#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-03
<bobweaver> will ubuntu andorid/ubuntu tv be shown off at UDS ?
<bobweaver> like in the youtube video that one ?
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyeFcldavTk
<tgm4883> is there really only one Ubuntu TV session at UDS-Q  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20338/community-q-ubuntu-tv-involvement/
<popey> tgm4883: so far, yes
<popey> tgm4883: what sessions do you think might be useful?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I mean, getting the community involved is great and all
<tgm4883> I'd like to see a "what do we want to do for this cycle" session
<tgm4883> just like every other project does
<tgm4883> unless what is planned is "lets keep this super secret still"
<popey> right
<bobweaver> kinda hard too keep super secret if there is a youtube video with over 110,000 views j/s
<bobweaver> I can not wait I have been setting $ aside
<tgm4883> bobweaver, there is a real youtube video? Where?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyeFcldavTk
<bobweaver> there are more
<tgm4883> this looks like a phone
<bobweaver> keep watching
<tgm4883> oh at the end
<tgm4883> bobweaver, let me clarify
<tgm4883> is there any evidence of an actual running product instead of a fake ubuntu tv video?
<bobweaver> thanks I am v.green and all I know is I want that bad
<tgm4883> I understand, let me explain. To my knowledge, at this point, none of the demos have actually been running any Ubuntu TV software
<tgm4883> they have all been clever fakes
<tgm4883> popey, might be able to correct me on that though
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you have watched http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=552kB9qhu5g&feature=related
<tgm4883> no, is there any reason to?
<bobweaver> like I said All I know is I want it :) both the phone and the tv but if they are 2 in one that is even better :) I am not a "know-it-all" but I do know that I want it
<popey> tgm4883: not sure i'd call it fake
<tgm4883> popey, magic?
<popey> tomfoolery
<tgm4883> yes I think tomfoolery works quite well there chap
<tgm4883> ^^ in a british accent
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-04
<elbrinke> Hi Guys, I would like to know how i can compile Ubuntu TV on 12.04
<elbrinke> anyone that can help?
<elbrinke> any people in here that works on UbuntuTV
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-05
<Arabian> hello, can any one help me plz,
<Arabian> i recive this msg,
<tgm4883> Arabian, sorry, my ESP isn't working. You'll have to explain the issue
<Arabian> --   package 'nux-core-1.0' not found
<Arabian> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:266 (message):
<Arabian> i am useing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Arabian> tgm4883, know something about this error?
<tgm4883> Sorry, I do not
<Arabian> Marlus, from brasil...
<Marlus> Arabian: ?
<Arabian> pvt
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-06
<mellis> Hi, I'm trying to compile ubuntu tv on 12.04, has any one managed it?
#ubuntu-tv 2014-05-01
<edu1910> Hi, please can someone help me? I'm trying to install Ubuntu TV, but I am getting this error while launching unity-2d-shell: [FATAL] ASSERT: "m_barrier != 0".
<edu1910> Hi, please can someone help me? I'm trying to install Ubuntu TV, but I am getting this error while launching unity-2d-shell: [FATAL] ASSERT: "m_barrier != 0"...
